# Pictures of you as a baby vs Pictures of LO



## QuintinsMommy

saw the pictures of you as a baby in teen pregnancy 
so I decided to look at pictures of how I looked as a baby and how quin looks :thumbup:


Spoiler
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v321/176/101/1079635702/n1079635702_125892_3130.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264946_10150343413124115_507519114_9955953_2867224_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v321/176/101/1079635702/n1079635702_125881_6851.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254323_10150213588087094_510612093_7381096_3233379_n.jpg

what about you and little one ?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sorry for the huge pictures!


----------



## unconditional

:) 

Spoiler
*me about 1 yr*
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387815_10150450688391131_516556130_10808896_648558869_n.jpg

*Tiara 6ish months*
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294651_10150392080401131_516556130_10464250_2093859906_a.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe you and tiana look alike!


----------



## unconditional

Tiara * haha
thanks :) everyone says different! 
that she looks like the split of OH ...

Quin sure looks like you .. first i thought it was just him :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

really? i think she has your eye shape. :)

lol and the pictures go me quin me quin


----------



## unconditional

haha yeah i think that's about it....
at this point i was willing to take teeth ffs :rofl:
they are growing in like mine did though.. :lol:


----------



## rjb




----------



## lauram_92

I'm too lazy to find a picture of me as a baby :rofl: 

Rome, you're like Quin's double :D


----------



## xgem27x

Rome, you and Quin are scarily similar as babies!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xgem27x said:


> Rome, you and Quin are scarily similar as babies!!!!!! :shock:

my mom says the same thing! Quin and I were both 9lbs when we were born and when he was born my mom was in the room and shes like "it was like I was seeing you all over again it was freaky" :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rjb said:


> View attachment 295594

hmm i dont think you guys look much alike?


----------



## bumpy_j

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1032/143/83/714230202/n714230202_4942891_5941.jpg
i'm the toddler on the left, dont have any proper baby photos
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/297041_10150839543480203_714230202_20786330_553530509_n.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

QuintinsMommy said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Rome, you and Quin are scarily similar as babies!!!!!! :shock:
> 
> my mom says the same thing! Quin and I were both 9lbs when we were born and when he was born my mom was in the room and shes like "it was like I was seeing you all over again it was freaky" :haha:Click to expand...

My mum said this about Maxxie and me when he was born... even though he was preemy and I was overdue!! :dohh: 

But it freaked her out because she kept looking at him and having flashbacks, she kept thinking he was her little girl and I was like no, thats your little girls little boy! :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

Im setting up my scanner now, not sure if I have any baby pics but I will have a look! :flow:


----------



## JLFKJS

QuintinsMommy said:


> saw the pictures of you as a baby in teen pregnancy
> so I decided to look at pictures of how I looked as a baby and how quin looks :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v321/176/101/1079635702/n1079635702_125892_3130.jpg
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264946_10150343413124115_507519114_9955953_2867224_n.jpg
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v321/176/101/1079635702/n1079635702_125881_6851.jpg
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254323_10150213588087094_510612093_7381096_3233379_n.jpg
> 
> what about you and little one ?


He seriously is your double :thumbup:


----------



## JLFKJS

I don't think LO looks too much like me 



Me





LO


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/ps_2011_03_29___14_47_14.jpg

My Dad & I

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/ps_2011_03_29___14_34_36.jpg

OH as a baby (left)

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/079-1.jpg

Brenna :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JLFKJS said:


> I don't think LO looks too much like me
> 
> View attachment 295648
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295649
> 
> 
> LO

i think you guys have the same ears


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AirForceWife7 said:


> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/ps_2011_03_29___14_47_14.jpg
> 
> My Dad & I
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/ps_2011_03_29___14_34_36.jpg
> 
> OH as a baby (left)
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/079-1.jpg
> 
> Brenna :)

brenna looks way more like you then she does your OH


----------



## AirForceWife7

Haha I think so too! ;)


----------



## vinteenage

Finn:
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/162890_10150356750120230_786935229_16832435_620738_n.jpg

Me:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Daphne8-1.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

I dont have the best selection of baby photos of me at mine! I'm not smiling in any of them, and the twins smile in every picture, so its hard to see any similarity, which is weird because I know there are baby photos of me at my mums house that are the spitting image of the twins! (although for really similarity, you wanna see baby pictures of my brother DJ and Frazer... its scary!!)

Me as toddler
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/011.jpg

Messy Me
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/009.jpg

Frazer/Max
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/BWGORGOUS.jpg

I can see a resemblance in me as a toddler and Frazer...

The main difference is I had a big head as littleun, and the twins have very slim heads, but our features are the same

Agree??? Or think we look nothing alike??? :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vinteenage said:


> Finn:
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/162890_10150356750120230_786935229_16832435_620738_n.jpg
> 
> Me:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Daphne8-1.jpg

I think you two have same face shape.


----------



## rjb

QuintinsMommy said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295594
> 
> 
> hmm i dont think you guys look much alike?Click to expand...

i really don't either. a lot of people say she looks like me, but i thnk she is sam's clone.


----------



## AirForceWife7

xgem27x said:


> I dont have the best selection of baby photos of me at mine! I'm not smiling in any of them, and the twins smile in every picture, so its hard to see any similarity, which is weird because I know there are baby photos of me at my mums house that are the spitting image of the twins! (although for really similarity, you wanna see baby pictures of my brother DJ and Frazer... its scary!!)
> 
> Me as toddler
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/011.jpg
> 
> Messy Me
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/009.jpg
> 
> Frazer/Max
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/BWGORGOUS.jpg
> 
> I can see a resemblance in me as a toddler and Frazer...
> 
> The main difference is I had a big head as littleun, and the twins have very slim heads, but our features are the same
> 
> Agree??? Or think we look nothing alike??? :haha:

I see a resemblance, but I still think they are the spitting image of your OH! :haha:


----------



## rjb

only picture i have of baby sam


Adelaide


Adelaide and my dad


ETA:
sporting his mohawk (1 hour old) 


and paci and mohawk


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh wow Rebecca. adelaide does look like her dad


----------



## rjb

QuintinsMommy said:


> oh wow Rebecca. adelaide does look like her dad

those aren't the best pictures, but she really does. she looks like him now too (like, him as a 17 year old)


----------



## JLFKJS

Finn looks just like you Daphne!


----------



## Desi's_lost

So I saw this thread and was like 'must go hunt for ALL the baby pictures!"
Of course I couldnt find the album so started searching through my moms computer. Instead I found old dirty pictures of fob..scarred. For sure. whats worse, on my moms computer. opps. should have been more careful where i dumped the pics from my old phones memory card.
Anyway, still cringing. Thought i'd share. :wacko:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Syri doesnt look much like me

sorry if they're massive
 



Attached Files:







ninja.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 148









me.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 45


----------



## xgem27x

Desi, she has your eyes, so she really looks like the second picture of you! :flow:


----------



## lauram_92

Daphne, I don't see Finn like you at all now, but I see him quite a bit like you when you were a baby! :haha:


----------



## rileybaby

Rome, Quin looks just like you as a baby!


----------



## vinteenage

lauram_92 said:


> Daphne, I don't see Finn like you at all now, but I see him quite a bit like you when you were a baby! :haha:

Haha! I think we looked similar at the 4-6 month range. He definitely looks like OH now though, though I can claim his eye shape and coloring. :winkwink:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/Anna/doll-1-1.jpg


----------



## faolan5109

I cant find baby pictures of me but IO do have pictures of lane and i and sadly his bio dad

in order its me lane and sperm doner
 



Attached Files:







317606_299505230060014_100000016195376_1331486_768205487_n.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3









5.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4









198628_1903229031979_1579331926_31672123_4606334_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## newmommy23

not even worth my time to post! Lol Molly and I look nothing alike :p


----------



## newmommy23

vinteenage said:


> Finn:
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/162890_10150356750120230_786935229_16832435_620738_n.jpg
> 
> Me:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Daphne8-1.jpg

wow very similar!! :O you both have that...wise beyond your years look to your eyes.


----------



## divershona

me as a newborn with mum and dad, and me as a toddler

then kaya as a newborn and now :)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111116_2.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2









Snapshot_20111116_1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 11









DSCF0853.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5









DSCF5309.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## rileybaby

First photo is me around 10 months, & Rest are Riley between 6-10 months. I dont think riley really looks like me:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







mebaby.jpeg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









Riley0811.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









riley6m.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 4









bumbo.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lalacrl

*my mom and me at 2 months *my mom and jayden at 2 months
-------


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jayden is so cute!


----------



## 17thy

https://i44.tinypic.com/2la63id.jpg

me as a baby ^

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293952_281765198523512_100000701013649_919717_448144694_n.jpg

Emerald ^

I think she looks a lot like I did but, she gets her red hair from her daddy.

EDIT: lmao at us both wearing mickey mouse stuff too how weird!


----------



## Leah_xx

The first one is of me and my sister. Im on the left with the longgg hair. 
THe second is of Gracelynn at 13 months old.


I do not have a pic of FOB at a baby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG0088.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 16









292.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leah i think you and gracelyn look alot alike


----------



## QuintinsMommy

17thy said:


> https://i44.tinypic.com/2la63id.jpg
> 
> 
> I think she looks a lot like I did but, she gets her red hair from her daddy.
> 
> EDIT: lmao at us both wearing mickey mouse stuff too how weird!

thats soooo cute that you are both wearing minni/micky mouse clothes!


----------



## Leah_xx

Thank you!!Gracelynn looks like my mini me in like my baby pics lol


----------



## Hotbump

I dont know how to scan pictures with out having the extra space around it :dohh:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I only have toddler pics on my computer so....
Me as a toddler.
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/5300_240846205051_585980051_8444744_2389961_n.jpghttps://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/5300_240846200051_585980051_8444743_6564758_n.jpg

Lyla now..
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294536_10150753222005052_585980051_20183638_5549061_n.jpghttps://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294438_10150824028400052_585980051_20838817_1495872300_n.jpg

I dont think we have much resembelance other than our lips are the same lol and our ears because they are small and lower down lol! x


----------



## annawrigley

Hotbump said:


> I dont know how to scan pictures with out having the extra space around it :dohh:

Lol, you have to crop it out after. Or depending on the size of the photos you can scan 4 at once then split them up on your computer


----------



## lb

Spoiler
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/40175_428679653305_649628305_4767388_5924895_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/40175_428679638305_649628305_4767385_2291856_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/391030_10150381123933026_529798025_8346884_2131950777_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/379547_10150353753128026_529798025_8227307_275177807_n.jpg

She's got a little bit of me in her, but I think she looks JUST like FOB. I don't have any baby pictures of FOB as they were lost in a fire years ago.

EDIT: ok, this is the first time I've seen proof that Kayla's hair is growing just like mine did haha. Poor thing.


----------



## lalacrl

QuintinsMommy said:


> jayden is so cute!

thank you :)


----------



## 112110

Brayden 9 months Me 8 months


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

First one was me. rest are mikah
 



Attached Files:







me..jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









DSCF2697.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1









cutiee.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0









trey and mikah.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1









104.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------

